# Made up my mind for HK .40sw



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

Since I really like my new HKUSPCompact .45 I am going to get another USPCompact in .40sw. This way I can keep using the same Comp-Tac Pro Under Cover holster for both HKs.:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well there's one thing for sure you should have a lot of fun at the range. I have never shot one but I here they are great guns.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Flanker said:


> Since I really like my new HKUSPCompact .45 I am going to get another USPCompact in .40sw. This way I can keep using the same Comp-Tac Pro Under Cover holster for both HKs.:smt1099


you have a pic of that gun and holster..
i am leaning towards a hk pistol..p2k/sk
or usp compact 9mm.
thanks.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*HK45 With Holster*



jason0007 said:


> you have a pic of that gun and holster..
> i am leaning towards a hk pistol..p2k/sk
> or usp compact 9mm.
> thanks.


===
Here is my HKUSP Compact .45 with my Comp-Tac Undercover Pro Holster.
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=HK45Comp-TacUndercoverPro.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking setup you got there Flanker. Looks like it should workout just fine. Good luck with it.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*A long holster road*

Well I have been down a long holster road until I found Comp-Tac. I bought a SideArmor for my Glock it was a worthless junker. Then I bough two Milt Sparks VersaMax II Holsters for a 3"&4" 1911s Great Quality (And at $100 each) and 12 to 20 weeks on order they should be good. But they just did not work for me. Then I found the Comp-Tac line of holsters and gave the Undercover Pro. at try at $50 and in my hand in a week it was a really great choice. Now I have them for all my handguns.:smt1099


----------

